# Omw ...... Paulies Coffee Cake



## KZOR (16/7/16)

In the 3 months that I have been vaping I have spent thousands on juices. This morning I entered a very customer friendly Juicy Joe's and Shane recommended PCC.
I have had scream and XXX before and both are good BUT I have to say that when I vaped PCC for the first time I was pleasantly surprised. Thanks goodness I decided to take his last bottle in his stock.
This is a awesome juice and I enjoyed it so much that I recoiled and wicked my Billows nano to get maximum satisfaction.
I still have much to test but so far it is the best I have tried.
Can also recommend Vapour Mountains' CM4 if you into caramel tobacco.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (16/7/16)

Will definitely try that. .....thanks.
Must say that all three juices I purchased are all great.
The other two was Troubled Monkey (by Complex chaos) and Mad Hatter (by Nostalgia). 
Juicy Joes stocks sooooo many I still wanna try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Will definitely try that. .....thanks.
> Must say that all three juices I purchased are all great.
> The other two was Troubled Monkey (by Complex chaos) and Mad Hatter (by Nostalgia).
> Juicy Joes stocks sooooo many I still wanna try.


There are soo many Im yet to try myself,being in the northern cape I don't exactly have the option to taste in store,but I must say all the juices I've taken from recommendations of vendors have been really good,sofar I haven't tried any international juices lol


----------



## Spydro (16/7/16)

I'm currently trying out three elixirs from @Paulie in various devices (Pistachio Ice Cream, Coffee Cake and Strawberry Lemon Cake).

In general I am surprised at how smooth all of these are. Their flavor is quite mild to my tastes yet with more than enough there to make them easy to vape. I like all three of them despite not being one to vape fruits or desserts normally, but especially the PIC and CC.

Leads me to believe that any elixir from this maker will be spot on and true to its name.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (16/7/16)

@Spydro ....are you into DIY?


----------



## Spydro (16/7/16)

I DIY 99% of the liquids I vape now days. But I am enjoying trying out some premades from SA.


----------



## KZOR (16/7/16)

Vaping my second attempt to DIY and must say that I surprised myself.
I came across a site that offers clone recipes of a whole variety of pre-existing juices.
You welcome to try it out since you start finding desserts acceptable. 
It's very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/7/16)

Thanks for the thought @KZOR , but premade liquids that work for other folks rarely work for me. So I don't use anyone else's recipe either, clone or otherwise. I have always developed my own recipes to my own personal taste since I started doing DIY over 3 years ago. IMO the best way everyone should take the time to learn for themselves, and one flavor at a time before complex recipes are tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jan (16/7/16)

PCC is really very good especially if you up the watts a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/16)

@Paulie 


Spydro said:


> I'm currently trying out three elixirs from @Paulie


Its nice to know you can get your hands on them 
us poor Dude in the East just can get hold of them for our favourite "VapeClub "
again I was told hey dont have the full range 
maybe this area is not good enough for 
*"Paulies J" *


----------



## Stephen (17/7/16)

Have to concur Paulies Coffee Cake is in my top 3 local juices, authentic taste together with the smoothest liquid I've ever Vaped makes it a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (17/7/16)

Willyza said:


> @Paulie
> 
> Its nice to know you can get your hands on them
> us poor Dude in the East just can get hold of them for our favourite "VapeClub "
> ...



@Willyza, this was a special collaboration between Paul and brother Rob so the first American could try out some of his elixirs. What was sent I believe came for their own private stocks (I know at least one was out of stock everywhere at the time).

As for getting more later, only time will tell if I find them available, and they will ship it to the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clintown0409 (10/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Vaping my second attempt to DIY and must say that I surprised myself.
> I came across a site that offers clone recipes of a whole variety of pre-existing juices.
> You welcome to try it out since you start finding desserts acceptable.
> It's very nice.
> View attachment 60981




you say you came across a site that has clone DIY recipes?


----------



## MrDeedz (10/2/17)

Curious to read a review or 2 on the Pistachio. Havent tried it yet,


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/2/17)

Always wanted to try their coffee cake. Also highly recommend their Ginger Biscuit and Blueberry Cupcake. Both are delicious. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (12/2/17)

Paulies Guava, Ginger Biscuit and Blueberry Cupcake 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> Paulies Guava, Ginger Biscuit and Blueberry Cupcake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk



Yip, @Paulie 's Guava is the business for me!
It tastes like guava roll and i love guava roll
It has a texture that is so real, feels like bits of guava roll in the mouth, I could eat the juice

And when you add some menthol.....

Mamma mia, what a juice!
Paulie, please dont lose the recipe and please get enough supplies of the ingredients before they are discontinued or whatever
I think i will be vaping it for quite some time

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------

